# "Fn" Function Key not working for Toshiba Satellite (C660-1E3)



## JasonKritz (Aug 23, 2016)

The function key does not work since I have updated to Windows 10. It only works to increase or decrease the volume (Fn+ 3/4).

I have tried to download the latest flash card, but it is currently up to date. I also restarted the flash card and nothing happened. Furthermore, I uninstalled the keyboard and re-installed it.

Does anyone have a solution for this issue or is experiencing the same problem? Need my function key to change resolution settings when connecting my laptop to my tv.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You have to check if your keyboard is considered compatible with Windows 10. Windows Updates sometimes finds what you need as it becomes available.


----------

